# Cube Prime



## CubExpert (Dec 31, 2011)

This Robot can solve the Rubik's Cube in less than 1 second. Is the fastest of World (that I know). Developed by students of SENAI, Brazil.


----------



## Escher (Dec 31, 2011)

O_O 

I don't think this can 'count' as faster than CubeStormer since it uses so much inspection... But still O_O

I wanna see it perform some speedsolving algs.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

What the ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## CubExpert (Dec 31, 2011)

Just compare:





CubePrime is faster.

The next version will be with inspection, because need 6 cams.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 31, 2011)

Videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

For robots, inspection is counted as part of the solve.


----------



## Escher (Dec 31, 2011)

CubExpert said:


> Just compare:
> CubePrime is faster.


 
Nice reading skills.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 31, 2011)

I read the thread before watching the video to check if trolling. I'm going to watch the video now.

Edit: WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF WAT WAT WAT.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy **** dude.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 31, 2011)

It just peeled off the stickers and put them back on really fast...


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 31, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> It just peeled off the stickers and put them back on really fast...



There are no stickers.


----------



## Owen (Dec 31, 2011)

Neat. Can't wait to see it with built in cameras.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 31, 2011)

*WUT.*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy wow.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 31, 2011)

My mind has just been blown away!!!


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

Now the question is how to prove this wasn't a reversed and sped-up video...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 31, 2011)

Whaaaaat

I wanna see it's alg speed.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

Sahid Velji said:


> I highly doubt they would build a robot like this and then just fake a 1 second solve.


 
If your goal was to trick the world, then you might use this exact logic and build a fancy-looking robot just so everyone *has* to believe it's real.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 31, 2011)

What.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha, what. It's like a card shuffler or something, stuff happens and it's just DONE. A 6 camera version would be totally insane.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 31, 2011)

DNS. Inspection penalty


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 31, 2011)

What the fu--. 20 tps?


Chicago? Where?


----------



## CubExpert (Dec 31, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> What the fu--. 20 tps?
> 
> 
> Chicago? Where?



Washington Heights.



JonWhite said:


> Now the question is how to prove this wasn't a reversed and sped-up video...



Haha... for a robot, sure.

I think that the question is, after this, human beings will never be able to overcome the machine. 
The avg of 5 in 3x3 of this robot is better than avg of 5 (2x2) of Feliks (WR).


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

CubExpert said:


> I think that the question is, after this, human beings will never be able to overcome the machine.
> The avg of 5 in 3x3 of this robot is better than avg of 5 (2x2) of Feliks (WR).


 
If you scrambled two 3x3x3s and gave one to Feliks and one to the person using this robot, Feliks would have it solved way way faster.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 31, 2011)

In addition to the fact that Cubestormer has inspection time included in the final time, Cubestormer did not use a dayan cube....(Rubiks storebought?)



IAssemble said:


> EeeeeWarne said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a ZhanChi and we go sub 5!
> ...



Still amazing


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2011)

_"Unfortunately, this video is not available in Germany because it may contain music for which GEMA has not granted the respective music rights."_

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 31, 2011)

It seemed slow to me. It was probably that fast that I didn't noticed all of the moves. It looked to me like 7-9 moves.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 31, 2011)

It indeed looked like a few moves, I think because most of the moves were at the back/bottom. The replay showed it more clear.

Anyway, I don't like the way the robot moves the layer. Putting a bar inside the centers feels like cheating. I wonder if such a cube (center caps removed) would be allowed in competition (one with stickers, off course).


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just downloaded the video and counted the frames, seems to be about 1.1 seconds.

Edit:



Stefan said:


> _"Unfortunately, this video is not available in Germany because it may contain music for which GEMA has not granted the respective music rights."_
> 
> Thank you very much.



clicky


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Eventhough it did not time the inspection it can turn the cube faster than any other other robot in the world.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 31, 2011)

For me it looked like 1.07 seconds and 16 moves, or about 14.95 TPS, can anyone else verify this?

Edit: Maybe it was 1.04 seconds and 16 moves at 15.238 TPS?

Edit2: Now it looks like it may have been more moves, that the camera could not capture?


----------



## Rune (Dec 31, 2011)

Did the scrambler know that the robot won´t get parity error?


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 31, 2011)

Solve was R2 D2 B U' D2 R2 F2 U2 B L D R2 L' D2 R' L' F2 L U2 (19f)


----------



## aaronb (Dec 31, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Solve was R2 D2 B U' D2 R2 F2 U2 B L D R2 L' D2 R' L' F2 L U2 (19f)


 
I guess there were some moves I just couldn't see, even in slow-motion. So I guess it turns at about 18.1 TPS.


----------



## Florian (Dec 31, 2011)

It would be interesting how fast it can do SexyMove.
Humans can do sub-1


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 31, 2011)

Who did this was Renan Cerpe, a speedcuber from Brazil. He's a awesome person and he have been trying to make this robot for a while now with his friends at SENAI.
That is the 1.0 version, probably in 2012 whe can have it with 6 cameras !!!! I'm proud of him !!! I'm also a speedcuber from Brazil


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not impressed unless it uses a storebought. 

I'm kidding. It made me wat.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> If you scrambled two 3x3x3s and gave one to Feliks and one to the person using this robot, Feliks would have it solved way way faster.


The two aren't really comparable.



Tao Yu said:


> Cubestormer did not use a dayan cube....(Rubiks storebought?)


Nothing wrong with using a better cube, is there? (Also: I heard CubeStormer II used a storebought because a faster cube tended to get misaligned during the fast rotations.)



Goosly said:


> Anyway, I don't like the way the robot moves the layer. Putting a bar inside the centers feels like cheating.


It's been done before, and that one didn't even allow the cube to be removed. So this is a step forward for sure.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

qqwref said:


> The two aren't really comparable.


 
Don't blame me, I wasn't the initial person to compare the two.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 14, 2012)

I know who created this robot, was Renan Cerpe (with SENAI's students). I'm really surprised. It's a great job. I'll call him.


----------



## Renan Mondini Cerpe (Feb 14, 2012)

hello everyone! I am the CERPE Renan, who did the robot and I recorded and edited video.

I've been reading the comments I read that some even doubted the robot. how so?

My team and I spent the entire year of 2011 designing and executing the construction of this robot! He is real and the video does not have any kind of "theft"

The mean it is 18pts.

in his case, the time varies in relation to movements unique and doubles. for example R = R2 = 2s 1s

The time of the solution will vary according to scramble the solution the Cube Explorer.

his record was so sub1 seconds. the time of the video I do not know exactly. I shuffled randomly and this will always vary!

any questions I'm here


----------



## radmin (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it able to do two sides at the same time? Similar to a slice move?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 14, 2012)

MAKE IT DO ALGS K?

Seriously though, I'd love to see this thing do Sexy, OLLs and PLLs.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2012)

PLL attack!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

Sub 10 with 20 methods?


----------



## KJ (Feb 14, 2012)

O_______O
HOLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY MOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHERRRRRRRR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2012)

I think very few people at this point doubt the robot.



Renan Mondini Cerpe said:


> The time of the solution will vary according to scramble the solution the Cube Explorer.


I would suggest that you use a non-optimized solve, so that you can include it in the total solve time. You should be trying to beat CubeStormer II's overall solve time, including inspection and computer solution time. It seems like it should be possible with a standard two-phase quick solution (so about 23 or 24 moves) to do the whole thing in 3 seconds or less, with 6 cameras. The solve itself is very impressive.


----------



## pjk (Feb 14, 2012)

Renan Mondini Cerpe said:


> hello everyone! I am the CERPE Renan, who did the robot and I recorded and edited video.
> 
> I've been reading the comments I read that some even doubted the robot. how so?
> 
> ...


Nice to see you here. I'd be very interested in seeing this work with robot inspection. This could definitely set the WR for robot solving. Please keep us updated.

I like the design. How often does it pop or slip on a side?


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very impressive. Even though the inspection was long, with six cameras it would obviously beat anything else. Very nice work.

Seeing some algs would be really cool, hope to see more from this amazing piece of technology.

Also, it really shouldn't be compared to Feliks.


----------



## Renan Mondini Cerpe (Feb 15, 2012)

- From the beginning I think about doing the opposite movements at the same time as L and R simultaneously. will be possible in version 2.0



- What is this "non-optimized"?


- Thanks pjk!
I do not want to compete with other robots, I just want to overcome myself! I believe this machine still has a lot to evolve! And it will be possible with my dedication and my team!

At top speed, he turned in fake sometimes. therefore conclude that it would be better to leave more "slowly". The old record was less than 0.7s.


- I need help from you guys to develop the program with six cameras. anyone have suggestions or ideas?


*Give the robot the page:* www.cubovelocidade.com.br/cubeprime


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree on seeing it do a PLL time attack or preferably individual PLLs.


----------



## Renan Mondini Cerpe (Feb 15, 2012)

tomorrow I try to do a video with the PLL
someone wants to let the algorithms?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 15, 2012)

Renan Mondini Cerpe said:


> tomorrow I try to do a video with the PLL
> someone wants to let the algorithms?


 
Do you mean you want a list of PLLs it should use?


----------



## Renan Mondini Cerpe (Feb 15, 2012)

yes! sometimes ya wanna see something specific!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Renan Mondini Cerpe said:


> yes! sometimes ya wanna see something specific!



R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
*R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2*
R2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D R2 L2
R2 L2 D R2 L2 U R' L F2 R2 L2 B2 R' L U2
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
*R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D'*
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R
R U' R' U R B U B' R' U' R B' R B R' U R'
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D'
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' U' D
F' U' F R2 D B' U B U' B D' R2
R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F

Don't include the bold ones if you make it do a PLL attack.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd like to see it do (R U')63.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 8, 2012)

It's pretty cool but cubestormer is still more amazing to me. Cubestormer uses no inspection this analyzes every side.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 8, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> It's pretty cool but cubestormer is still more amazing to me. Cubestormer uses no inspection this analyzes every side.


 
Well for cubstormer uses the phone to scan the cube and during the scanning it times it including the solve.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

machines are still not smarter than people


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> machines are still not smarter than people


 
How is that true?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Well for cubstormer uses the phone to scan the cube and during the scanning it times it including the solve.


 That's what I mean, I would love to see how fast cubestormer could solve using WCA inspection.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 8, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> That's what I mean, I would love to see how fast cubestormer could solve using WCA inspection.


 
ok I get it now maybe David Gallday will try that.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

machines cant truely think on their own without commands plus we have more connections in our brains than the internet has all together. I single person still have yet to master how to use over 13% of thier mind capabilities.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> machines cant truely think on their own without commands plus we have more connections in our brains than the internet has all together. I single person still have yet to master how to use over 13% of thier mind capabilities.


Wow, this post is just full of false statements and bad logic. I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 8, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> machines cant truely think on their own without commands plus we have more connections in our brains than a the has all together. I single person still have yet to master how to use over 13% of thier mind capabilities.


 
To fix that statement there working on robots that can think and gain info without Human interaction.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 8, 2012)

No current robot is considered smarter than man YET. Sure, there are robots now that can do things by themselves but without us programming them, building them, they wouldn't exist. Yes some scientists are afraid they will become smarter in the next 50 years, but right now, we are their gods and when a robot can invent things on their own just like Bill Gates built Windows, then Ill be afraid


----------



## windhero (Sep 27, 2013)

*Robot solve sub 1 (supposedly)*

So yeah, I stumbled across this video;

I suppose that's an UWR? The machine looks like it could reproduce a solve that fast with other scrambles. There weren't many that many moves in the solve so maybe the software that did the solution "got lucky". Anyway pretty nice TPS (assuming that this is indeed real)!


Something's fishy, the description for starters. Whoring for views.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 27, 2013)

O______O


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 27, 2013)

Brest? jk that just felt like the right thing to say :3 Looks fake to me, like the scramble was purposely easy. Also no timer was show during the solve so the video may very well have been sped up. I could be wrong though. Just my opinion.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 27, 2013)

I do believe this is legit. There was a thread about this some time ago; I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 27, 2013)

Brest?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34406-Cube-Prime


----------



## windhero (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh wow. Strange I saw this only now. Can be closed I suppose.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 27, 2013)

All it needs is some giant laser beams, missiles, motorized wheels and some awesome AI to do a official WCA solve.


----------



## Brest (Sep 28, 2013)

*Cube Prime* - ~1.133 3x3 single - UWR Robot Solve



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]YL2AzBYoPSs[/youtubehd]


 F' U2 L2 D R' D2 B L B' F L' B' D2 R2 B' U L2 F2

z // 1:55.200
F2 U2 R' B D2' L2 B U B F' U' B' L2 D L' U2 R2' F
// 1:56.333
// 1.133
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step		Time	HTM	tps[/B]
Probable	1.13	18	15.93
Possible	1.07	18	16.87
```



Spoiler: Reconstruction



[youtubehd]ebWD20a4Gn8[/youtubehd]


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2013)

This is pretty awesome. I think I do prefer something like CubeStormer because it corresponds more to our notion of a solve (e.g. "competition-legal"), but Cube Prime has some seriously fast and accurate turning. I hope the creators are aware that there are solvers that can be adapted to get close to 20 moves in a few milliseconds, because a self-contained robot of this speed would be awesome. :-D

Anyone care to add it to the list of cubing robots?


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 28, 2013)

Super impressed by the machinery of the robot. Funny how the robot used a solution that was your generated scramble in reverse.
Also super impressed by the deftness of the reconstruction, Brest.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 28, 2013)

ravenguild08 said:


> Funny how the robot used a solution that was your generated scramble in reverse.



That's because they used the same program to determine the optimal (or at least a short) solution / scramble. So it makes sense.

And Brest, you earned your title as Super Reconstructor.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 28, 2013)

Renslay said:


> And Brest, you earned your title as Super Reconstructor.



Yes, long before this video . Just to clarify: In the video description he says _"2x video speed so it's not totally boring"_. And Brest, did the scramble help or did you ignore it during reconstruction?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Sep 28, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Solve was R2 D2 B U' D2 R2 F2 U2 B L D R2 L' D2 R' L' F2 L U2 (19f)



I'm not sure the solve is what was shown on the screen with cube explorer. The video is edited and he uses cube explorer in a way I didn't know it could be used. They keep pressing the green "play button" and cube explorer keeps spitting out shorter and shorter algs. You put in this scramble it will spit out a 21 htm solve, press play it will give you a 20, press play again it will find the 19htm move shown, press it again it will give you an 18htm solve. Press play again it will chug away forever I;m not sure if it returns a shorter solve.

I think it's very likely they they cut a lot of that out of the video -not due to dishonesty but due to wanting to have a short video. 

I trust Brest's work that it was 18 moves more that I trust an alg flashed on the screen during the video. I think they "pressed play" at least one more time not shown on the video.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 28, 2013)

Now put cameras on the robot itself. Wonder why they didn't do that in the first place, can't be that hard.


----------



## Brest (Sep 28, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> I think it's very likely they they cut a lot of that out of the video -not due to dishonesty but due to wanting to have a short video.



The video shows play being clicked with a 19f solution in the window, however it doesn't show the result of the click.



Stefan said:


> Brest, did the scramble help or did you ignore it during reconstruction?



I did not base my reconstruction on the scramble. After I had finished I realized it was the same sequence.

18f is optimal for this cube state, although I'm not sure if there is more than one 18f sequence.
Before I started I presumed that an optimal solution was used by Cube Prime.
You can see in my video that I was going to save the 19f solution, however it refreshed to 18f just before I saved.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 1, 2013)

*Robot Can Solve Rubik's Cube In One Second!*

I believe this is the fastest robot solve I've seen. Maybe fastest ever. I'm not totally sure. But it's definitely worth watching nonetheless


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2013)

Invalid for a WCA solve for lots of reasons like "too much inspection", not a human, use of technical device, missing stickers, manipulated centers, etc.
The cube-explorer part of this solve is really bad. The inputting of the faces is slow and a simple "get optimal solution" is very workable nowadays.
The actual turning of this machine is WOOOOOOOOOW though. And they should have shown that much more (and in slomo) in that video.

When someone asks about "the limits of cubing" in the future we can just point to this video right?


----------



## sub20cuber (Oct 11, 2013)

hey robot what method do you use?
full gods number which includes over 14quintillion algorithms.


----------



## rokicki (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd use a single camera that has an equal view of three faces. Then, a few quick moves to expose all the
necessary cubies for inspection, a fast (say, 50ms) worth of two-phase algorithm which would give you a
20-length or less almost all the time (ideally optimized to permit the robot to turn opposite faces
concurrently as often as possible).

Puzzle for the theorists out there: assuming one camera that can see three adjacent faces, and a bot
like this, what is the fewest number of moves required to give you full knowledge of the cube state?
Do you need to know the color scheme of the cube to achieve this? Assume every facelet on the
three faces is visible (even the center facelet).


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just give it a few cameras built-in. 6 if lazy, 2 if poor, 1 +cube rotations if really poor, small light sensor to scan each cubie if completely broke.


----------



## rokicki (Oct 12, 2013)

Two cameras each seeing three faces is sufficient (even if the arms hide far corner cubies).

Six is so overkill; it's like putting six wheels on a wheelbarrow.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

rokicki said:


> Two cameras each seeing three faces is sufficient (even if the arms hide far corner cubies).
> 
> Six is so overkill; it's like putting six wheels on a wheelbarrow.



what about three cameras?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 12, 2013)

Who wouldn't put six wheels on a wheelbarrow? XD


----------

